# trainz.com



## jboggess (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey all, found a site called http://www.trainz.com/c-100-freight-cars.aspx
looks like they have some cool, s scale stuff. Any body order from them?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have twice! Its shipping thats a little slow, they use Fedex. Decent prices and reliable company. I've bought some stuff through there eBay page.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought from them on eBay. Although I've had a couple of problems with stuff they shipped, they will make it right.


----------



## jboggess (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome, thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've shopped with them several times.. Good people...


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, I got all my TrueBlast-II boards from them. Good prices and I thought the shipping was fast. 

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I will point out as a rule there are cheaper places to buy most stuff than Trainz.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

That may be so, but it's one of the very few places I could find TrueBlast-II sound boards at ANY price. And I considered the price fairly reasonable, I think I paid $34

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Amazon has both steam and diesel in stock for $31...


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

NOW they do. When I purchased they didn't 

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Better late than never?


----------

